
Ask HN: Homebrew Cask for Linux? - thomanq
What do you use to provision your Linux machine with pre-built (GUI) binaries that are not available via your distribution&#x27;s package manager (apt, rpm etc.)
I&#x27;m thinking about applications like Atom, PyCharm, Google Chrome, Skype, Spotify, etc.<p>The closest equivalent to Homebrew Cask I&#x27;ve found is Linuxbrew Binary [1] for the Linuxbrew fork [2]<p>Is there any other package manager &#x2F; solution I&#x27;m not aware of?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;athrunsun&#x2F;homebrew-linuxbinary
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Linuxbrew&#x2F;brew
======
Finnucane
Download and install? Atom and Chrome are available as debs, PyCharm is easy
to install.

------
moondev
Have you tried appimages, snaps, or flatpacks?

